# The Strange Magic of: Amy Winehouse



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_For God's sake, let us sit upon the ground
And tell sad stories of the death of kings;_

And also of the needless death of talented young artists, cut down before their prime. Janis Joplin was one such, Amy Winehouse another. Winehouse left us a small legacy of wonderful songs, recorded on a handful of superlative albums. Her live recorded concert legacy is equally rich, but sadly shows clearly both her growing lack of self-confidence on stage and her concurrent descent into the alcoholism that ended her brief life. This video, of _You Sent Me Flying_, one of her finest songs, I have chosen because it is a favorite of mine, but also because it presents Amy when she was still well and strong. RIP, Amy.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Herewith another of Amy's best efforts: _I Love You More than You'll Ever Know_. Not a song she wrote, but a cover of an old classic penned by Al Kooper of Blood, Sweat and Tears, and first heard on the BS&T album Child is Father to the Man in 1968 (what a year!). Amy probably heard it first as Donny Hathaway's cover, and, as she often expressed her admiration for Hathaway's work, she decided to sing it as shown here. I think that her version is a little closer to the BS&T original, but, no matter who sings it, it is a wonderful song. Amy really does it justice.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, a great cover of _I Love You..._ by Winehouse. Such terrific rawness and honesty in her voice as she got older... Here's the original Al Kooper version for those who've never heard it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll take the opportunity afforded by the resurrection of this Amy Winehouse thread to post another of my fave Winehouse songs, _My Tears Dry on their Own_. Amy.....so sad...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a replacement for the pulled video of _Tears Dry on Their Own_. Just as good.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A rare, wonderful, happy song from Amy that reminds me so much of Van Morrison, _Valerie_, live at Glastonbury..... (The Zutons must have been channeling Morrison!)


----------

